# Lenora, Mt. Sicker Low Side Gondola



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Finished my third Hartford build, the Lenora, Mt. Sicker
Low Side Gondola (except the pin and loop couplers - there in a box somewhere).










More pictures and build info at: http://www.thomasfrede.com/lenora-gondola.html

Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work as usual Tom. The real Mt. Sicker is only about 45 minutes away from my home. If you can ever find a copy, there is an interesting little softcover book all about the railroad--amazing story. If my memory serves me correctly it's called "Shays on the switchback".
Edit: found it--look here:
http://www.abebooks.com/book-search/title/shays-switchbacks/page-1/
I built two of the Mt. Sicker hopper kits from Hartford--they are nice kits.
Keith


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Good looking car!


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

*another one*

Hi again,
I finished the second car that I bought on eBay. This one had the pin & loop couplers in the box. On both I didn't use the included side boards. Instead I cut down an extra piece of oak I had left over with my Bosch table saw (a little big but it cuts great).



















TOM


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice detail! It's interesting that the cars only have 2 stake pockets on each side.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Amber said:


> Nice detail! It's interesting that the cars only have 2 stake pockets on each side.


Hi Amber,
They are only 10.5 inches coupler to coupler = about 17' 9".
^They were Hartford kits and they are usually quite accurate.
TOM


----------

